# Track Bike - Argon18 Electron, Giant Omnium or Planet X



## cH1ooo (Jan 8, 2014)

Newbie here, looking to start track riding in a velodrome (to be finished constructing soon, merely a 5 min. ride from my home). Been riding a pro road bike for few years, but need to change gears for winters with the Velo as an option. 


So, looking to get my first track bike, 3 have caught my eye (5 actually, but keeping the BMC and Pina out of the equation to save my wallet, and marriage).
Giant Omnium
Argon 18 Electron
Planet X Comp Track


Omnium and Electron are Alum bikes, while the PlanetX CompTrack is carbon. From what I've heard that carbon doesn't make too much of a difference in track. Still, PlanetX does look cool there. Keeping within that budget of $1,300-1,500 eliminate the Pina XTrack, BMC TR02 or PlanetX TOR. 


I'm too old to race too much, am 40 now, but I do occasionally venture into competitive road events (maybe 1-2 a year). But I'd like something that I can build endurance as well as compete if/when I want. 


I'm a short 5'6" guy that likes compact frames. I have ridden Specialized, Trek and Pinarello, and love Pina the most. Currently ride a Dogma 65.1, and absolutely love the setup. Trek was alright before, but the reach was a bit too much for my short body-build. 


So, looking to get opinion to choose between the Omnium, Electron and CompTrack. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

None of the above. 

What you really want is a hand-made Harry Havnoonian. Just your luck I have one for sale. Are you in Erie? I can deliver.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

The Fuji 1.1 is also very nice. It is aluminum/carbon and is at the low end of the price range. Performance has them for a good price. I raced one at our velodrome and I like it a lot.

2014 Air Products finals at the Valley Prefered Cycling Center - YouTube

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not really helpful in your quest to decide between the three bikes you're looking at, but I'd go about this a little differently if serious about competing on the track.

Get a loaner first, decide what track discipline(s) you prefer and then put together an entry-level track bike to suit you, like a Dolan Pre Cursa or something similar. IMO, being able to specify crank length, ring, cog and some other things is better than buying off-the-rack when it comes to competing on the track.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The Planet X comes as a frameset as well - I picked one up a few years ago and built it up with the components I wanted. It's a good all-rounder for the track, from pursuit to sprints. 



wim said:


> Not really helpful in your quest to decide between the three bikes you're looking at, but I'd go about this a little differently if serious about competing on the track.
> 
> Get a loaner first, decide what track discipline(s) you prefer and then put together an entry-level track bike to suit you, like a Dolan Pre Cursa or something similar. IMO, being able to specify crank length, ring, cog and some other things is better than buying off-the-rack when it comes to competing on the track.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> The Planet X comes as a frameset as well - I picked one up a few years ago and built it up with the components I wanted. It's a good all-rounder for the track, from pursuit to sprints.


Good to know, thanks. The word "track" has become so diluted that I'm always having these vision of people buying into expensive bling rather than reasonably priced true track performance. Probably misplaced fears of an old dude who raced on a couple of $100 used track bikes and did pretty well on them, LOL.


----------



## cH1ooo (Jan 8, 2014)

Thx wim, that's what I'm thinking of right now (loaners). As the Velodrome is quite new, opening on November 29th, there isn't much second-hand stuff around yet. Hopefully, in a couple of years a lot of wannabees will realize their true dreams, and sell their blings. 

In the meanwhile, I found out that the Velo will have rentals available. I can try a few in first few sessions, and then see what kind of fits/disciplines woo me around. 
And the Velo will also have a bike shop. So, hopefully they also carry a few choices to assist newbies with.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Where is this new velodrome?


----------



## cH1ooo (Jan 8, 2014)

Near Toronto - built for 2015 PANAM Games.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cH1ooo said:


> Near Toronto - built for 2015 PANAM Games.


Lucky you. I'm near Richmond, Virginia and we've got the UCI world road championships coming to that city in September 2015. But all we're going to get out of it is some new pavement for some of the roads.

I'd still be racing if there was a track nearby, loved it. After thinking for many years that I could be a decent road rider, found out first time on the track (to my total surprise!) that I was a much better track rider.


----------

